# Where to buy furniture?



## Jaxx

Hi everyone,
Well we are looking for furniture shops in Costa Calida, Murcia or preferably Lorca.
We need a leather ottoman bed,the kind where you can lift the base up for storage.Did think we may bring one over but the amount of items we are bringing is now over the top so need to buy in Spain. Looked at Ikea website but no luck!although wardrobes look good. Any ideas how much they charge for delivery?
Thanks again x:juggle:


----------



## jojo

Jaxx said:


> Hi everyone,
> Well we are looking for furniture shops in Costa Calida, Murcia or preferably Lorca.
> We need a leather ottoman bed,the kind where you can lift the base up for storage.Did think we may bring one over but the amount of items we are bringing is now over the top so need to buy in Spain. Looked at Ikea website but no luck!although wardrobes look good. Any ideas how much they charge for delivery?
> Thanks again x:juggle:



Ikea use a sliding scale for deleiveries, depending on how close you are to their nearest branch and how much you've spent. There are shops over here that are akin to B&Q that do have some furniture "Leroy Merlin"??? I think there are multi national bed shops around too, and I'm sure there will be furniture shops, altho I dont know your area!!?????


Jo xxx


----------



## Jaxx

jojo said:


> Ikea use a sliding scale for deleiveries, depending on how close you are to their nearest branch and how much you've spent. There are shops over here that are akin to B&Q that do have some furniture "Leroy Merlin"??? I think there are multi national bed shops around too, and I'm sure there will be furniture shops, altho I dont know your area!!?????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



We will be near to Puerto Lumbreras about 30 mins south of Lorca x


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> Ikea use a sliding scale for deleiveries, depending on how close you are to their nearest branch and how much you've spent. There are shops over here that are akin to B&Q that do have some furniture "Leroy Merlin"??? I think there are multi national bed shops around too, and I'm sure there will be furniture shops, altho I dont know your area!!?????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


IKEA
How dare you mention that name on here

I found that finding a good furniture shop is really difficult,for in my opinion the Spanish idea of furniture is not to my taste. Theres a lot of very modern furniture, and then there's the multi coloured rather garish stuff.

Whenever we want something we have to shop around carefully, and it usually ends up being an expensive choice.


----------



## xicoalc

When we moved out we used a company called Murcoas Furniture http://www.murciafurniture.com/ . They were very helpful, delivered everything, assembled the things that needed assembling, and even fitted the bathroom accessories. They do everything from one item to complete house packs. They have english staff too.

The stuff is of a good quality, my only gripe is they were a touch expensive BUT furniture is expensive here! We ordered everything from the UK and they delivered on the day we got the keys to the house - perfect!

Give them a try, they have a showroom in Murcia


----------



## gus-lopez

Hi, if you come in to Lorca off the autovia @ junc.591, the one before the tunnels, it brings you down to the fountain roundabout. If you turn right here & go along for about 1km on your left is a huge ( 5000m2) furniture shop called 'Galery'. It's not cheap but has everything, + the girls speak english ! 
If you turn left at the fountain roundabout & go along 500m you will see on your left a furniture store called 'Lonja de Muebles'. This is another large shop & directly opposite them is two or three more shops but a bit cheaper. 
When you are coming in January the sales will be on from the 7th Jan 'Till the 31st march so there will be good discounts ! Even so I'd still ask for there best price & I'dd expect both Galery & Lonja de muebles to deliver free of charge. Normally they do that anyway , plus they'll assemble anything that needs it.

In Puerto Lumbreras coming from your direction , when the top autovia merges with the bottom one , if you take the 1st exit into Puerto lumbreras , up to the roundabout & tirn left , there's a furniture shop immediately on the left. A long white building , it looks shut even when it's open.


----------



## Jaxx

gus-lopez said:


> Hi, if you come in to Lorca off the autovia @ junc.591, the one before the tunnels, it brings you down to the fountain roundabout. If you turn right here & go along for about 1km on your left is a huge ( 5000m2) furniture shop called 'Galery'. It's not cheap but has everything, + the girls speak english !
> If you turn left at the fountain roundabout & go along 500m you will see on your left a furniture store called 'Lonja de Muebles'. This is another large shop & directly opposite them is two or three more shops but a bit cheaper.
> When you are coming in January the sales will be on from the 7th Jan 'Till the 31st march so there will be good discounts ! Even so I'd still ask for there best price & I'dd expect both Galery & Lonja de muebles to deliver free of charge. Normally they do that anyway , plus they'll assemble anything that needs it.
> 
> In Puerto Lumbreras coming from your direction , when the top autovia merges with the bottom one , if you take the 1st exit into Puerto lumbreras , up to the roundabout & tirn left , there's a furniture shop immediately on the left. A long white building , it looks shut even when it's open.


Hi Gus,
Bless you coming up trumps again, what would we do without you!
Been to the one at Puerto Lumbreras when we came over in August.Bought a dining table and chairs from the one on the right below it infact.
Will try the others when we come over, will look for web sites beforehand if they have them. Cant seem to find a lift up ottoman bed on the net in Spain.

Thanks again.:clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez

Yes, you can definitely get the ottoman storage beds here as I've seen them . 
Here's another one , Furniture Spain. Furniture Plus Spain. Quality Comfortable Furniture in Spain, Furniture Packages or Pieces, Garden Furniture, Lights, White Goods, professional service, low prices for Furniture in Spain , this is just outside Lorca but not far.


----------



## Jaxx

steve_in_spain said:


> When we moved out we used a company called Murcoas Furniture Murcia Furniture | Spanish Furniture Packages . They were very helpful, delivered everything, assembled the things that needed assembling, and even fitted the bathroom accessories. They do everything from one item to complete house packs. They have english staff too.
> 
> The stuff is of a good quality, my only gripe is they were a touch expensive BUT furniture is expensive here! We ordered everything from the UK and they delivered on the day we got the keys to the house - perfect!
> 
> Give them a try, they have a showroom in Murcia


Many thanks for the reply Steve will go have a look there when we come over, cheers


----------



## Jaxx

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, you can definitely get the ottoman storage beds here as I've seen them .
> Here's another one , Furniture Spain. Furniture Plus Spain. Quality Comfortable Furniture in Spain, Furniture Packages or Pieces, Garden Furniture, Lights, White Goods, professional service, low prices for Furniture in Spain , this is just outside Lorca but not far.


Thanks Gus, just looked on their website but cant see leather ottoman storage beds,hope your both well, thanks again


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I've always seen the storage bed kind of thing sold seperately as in 
Cajón de cama Haya - Comparar todos los precios con Twenga.es
So the base is one thing and the matress and head board is another...
Then there's this kind of thing
Camas de diseño | Dormitorio | Mobiliario
Of course some of it is polipiel (synthetic) which just means you're sleeping surrunded by plastic!!


----------

